# MAHORA event this Sunday, June 5th in NC



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

The next MAHORA (Mid-Atlantic HO Racing Association) is this Sunday, June 5th at Joe's Pit Stop Raceway in Maiden, NC. This is an entry-level racing series with the emphasis on FUN!!!
Here are the rules:

RULES: BOX STOCK CLASS

Legal chassis are: Life Like Fast Tracker(“M” chassis design, no “T’ chassis will be allowed), Life Like Power Tracker, Tomy Turbo, and Tyco 440-X2

Chassis must use original stock gears. Tomy Turbo chassis may use either 7/22 or 7/25 stock Tomy gears.

Front ends must be stock.

Rear axles/hubs must be stock.

Slip-on rear silicone tires may be used.

Pickup shoes must be stock, but they may be flattened.

Pick-up shoe springs must be stock but may be stretched.

Motor brushes must be stock.

Motor brush springs must be stock but may be stretched.

Guide pins must be stock.

NASCAR hard bodies must be used. No swapping of bodies between brands.



*RULES: M/T-X/T CLASS*

Any front wheels/tires may be used

Any rear wheels/axles with slip-on silicones only

Any pickup shoes may be used EXCEPT for "POWER STEERING" shoes

Any motor brushes and springs may be used

The cluster gear shaft any be replaced with a screw

Any guide pin may be used

Arms must be stock, 14.5 OHM minimum, they must NOT be balanced

Chassis may not be sanded.

Only Aurora, Tomy, or Johnny Lightning NASCAR hard bodies may be used.



POINTS:

1st-95, 2nd-90, 3rd-85, 4th-80, 5th-75, 6th-71, 7th-67, 8th-63, 9th-59, 10th-55, 11th-52, 12th-49, 13th-46, 14th-43, 15th-40, 16th-37, 17th-34, 18th-31, 19th-28, 20th-25, 21st-23, 22nd-21, 23rd-19, 24th-17, 25th-15, 26th-13, 27th-11, 28th-09, 29th-07, 30th-05, 31stà 04. Five additional points will be awarded per event for running either a current or former NASCAR replica paint scheme. 



QUALIFYING:

Each driver will be given 5 laps to attempt their best lap time. The field will be set by qualifying order.



RACE FORMAT:

Every event will be run with a “round robin” format with the slowest qualifier going on the track first. This way each driver will get the same amount of track time. 



ENTRY FEES:

Each entrant will pay a $4.00 entry fee. This money will go towards cash prizes and merchandize to be awarded at the end of the season. 


For more information please call Joe's Pit Stop Raceway at 828-428-2280

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------

